# Troller Autopulse Momentum 1



## Gordon 234 (Apr 24, 2012)

Good evening!
This is my first post as a new member of the Model Train Forum. I have an old Autopulse Momentum 1 controller ( circa late 1980's ) that was given to me by a now deceased friend years ago. Now that I am getting back into the model train hobby, I would like to use it, but the problem is that the cab unit that comes with it is disconnected from the main unit ( in fact, the wires are cut). Could anyone help me with details on how to reconnect / rewire this cab unit to the main unit? Thanks in advance for any help you can give me!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The manufacutrer and a model number would help.


----------



## Gordon 234 (Apr 24, 2012)

*Troller data*

The model number is 34 and it is Hobby Transformer listed 738U. The base unit has one outlet for Track 1 (0-18 V.D.C. ) and one outlet for AC Accessories ( 18 V.A.C. ). There is one cab unit with it, with a length of about 5 feet of grey cord, encasing two red, one green, and one white coated wires, cut off at the end.
I remember my friend having this all hooked up about 20 years ago, but I have never worked with Troller. Just thought it might be fun to get running again, especially since I can't walk around my layout with the MRC stationary controller I am using now. Don't know where the remote cab is supposed to be hooked up; to the base unit directly, or to the tracks themselves, or elsewhere?


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

You have one of the best out there in its day...even now they still bring in good coin on eBay. Since you're going to have to peel back insulation to repair it anyway, do that and you should have your color code there.


----------

